# nejkulatoulinkatější ...



## OzziBoy

_This text may be a little sexual so I thought I would put a warning mark here just incase._ 

I was asked to help translate this for a Czech friend but am not having much luck. She didn't send it with diacritical marks so I've added them where I think it's correct.

*Nejkulatoulinkatější kulička ze všech nejkulatoulinkatějcíh kuliček.*

Best I can come up with is something to do with the "Most affectionate, most round/plump booty of all."

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Oz.


----------



## ilocas2

Hello

The right spelling is:

Nejkulaťoulinkatější kulička ze všech nejkulaťoulinkatějších kuliček.

It means just: Most round little sphere from all most round little spheres.

It's just a tong-twister, there's nothing sexual in it.

_nejkulaťoulinkatější_ is a diminutive of _nejkulatější_ - most round

_kulička_ is a diminutive of _koule_ - sphere

EDIT: Your friend made a typo - she wrote wrong the word "nejkulatoulinkatejsich"


----------



## winpoj

nejkulaťoulinkatější - I would never use it; certainly, it seems to be non-standard.

The standard diminutive of kulatý (round) would be "kulaťoučký". The superlative of that would then probably be "nejkulaťoučtější". I am saying "probably" because I don't think it is actually used - or at least not usually.


----------



## OzziBoy

Fantastic. Thanks for the translation help, corrections and context.

Much appreciated.
Oz.


----------

